# Homoseksualista



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

Czy chcecie komentować słowo _homoseksualista_? Kdykolwiek widzę go, myślę o jakiejś partii politycznej.

Dziękuję.


----------



## majlo

Myślisz o jakiejś konkretnej partii politycznej?
Mnie osobiście to słowo nie kojarzy się z żadną partią polityczną, toteż nie wiem, jak miałbym to słowo skomentować poza podaniem definicji, którą i tak pewnie znasz.


----------



## jazyk

Wspomniałem partie polityczne, bo _homoseksualista _kończy na _ista_, które pojawia się w słowach jak komunista, nacjonalista, kapitalista itd. W żadnych innych językach kończy to słowo na ista, iste, ist itd.


----------



## majlo

Przyrostek słowotwórczy _-ista _jest obecny również w wielu innych słowach, na przykład w nazwach określających kogoś, kto gra na intrumencie muzycznym: basista, flecista etc. _Homoseksualista _akurat znalazł się w tej grupie. Dlaczego? Sufiks _-ista _rzekomo tworzy słowa, które zostały zapożyczone, a _-arz_, np. piłkarz, piekarz, słowa rodzime, ale od tej zasady są dość liczne wyjątki.


----------



## BezierCurve

Taką a nie inną końcówkę przyjmuje większość wyrazów oznaczających ludzi związanych z jakimś *izmem*. A więc komunizm -> komunista, homoseksualizm -> homoseksualista itp.

W przypadku artretyzmu to już nie zadziała.


----------



## majlo

Ale artretyzm to nie _-izm_.  

Some more examples: _marksista, pacyfista, kubista, feminista, seksista _etc.


----------



## jazyk

Widzę, że dla Polaków _homoseksualista _nie jest diwnym słowem. Może tylko obcokrajowcom słowo to może brzmieć dziwnie.


----------



## Jowi

Nie jest  Ale fajnie spojrzec na to z.. zewnetrznego punktu widzenia. Mnie tez wiele slow (jak i przyrostkow) po francusku wydaje sie dziwaczne, ale we wlasnym jezyku ciezko to zauwazyc. Pozdrawiam


----------



## .Jordi.

Zgadzam się, nie jest. Powiedziałbym, że w gąszczu tylu określeń wulgarnych, negatywnych i używanych nawet publicznie przez osoby reprezentujące Polskę, a tym samym plamiącym resztki jej honoru (vide antysemita i homofob poseł Kamiński, o reszcie tych neofaszystów ukrywających się pod płaszczykiem konserwatystów nie wspomnę), słowo _homoseksualista _jest jak najbardziej neutralne i pozbawione negatywnych konotacji.


----------



## njumi

.Jordi. said:


> Powiedziałbym, że w gąszczu tylu określeń wulgarnych, negatywnych i używanych nawet publicznie przez osoby reprezentujące Polskę, a tym samym plamiącym resztki jej honoru (vide antysemita i homofob poseł Kamiński, o reszcie tych neofaszystów ukrywających się pod płaszczykiem konserwatystów nie wspomnę), słowo _homoseksualista _jest jak najbardziej neutralne i pozbawione negatywnych konotacji.



Zgadzam się, że nie brzmi dziwnie - ale jest to słowo po prostu za długie (zbyt specjalistyczne) żeby go używać na codzień... Po prostu (wg mnie) wygodniej jest używać krótszych form... choćby określanie kogoś jako _homo._

A co do homofobii - terminu który wg tego co wiem pierwotnie oznaczał irracjonalny lęk przed homoseksualistami i homoseksualizmem - to wydaje mi się, że niedługo homofobem będzie się określać każdego kto nie wielbi gejów.


----------



## kknd

Zgadza się. Wydaje mi się, że teraz większość ludzi boi się teraz raczej nie homoseksualistów (gejów), ale tego posądzenia o bycie homofobem (zgodnie lub niezgodnie z prawdą) – teraz _homofob_ może być mocniejszym epitetem niż _homoseksualista_ (vide wypowiedź .Jordi.ego). Poprawność polityczna (ale nie szacunek), to jednak kiepski wynalazek.


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie _homoseksualista_ nie jest zbyt specjalistycznym słowem. A właśnie _homo_ w niektórych kontekstach może zabrzmieć obraźliwie. Według mnie, najlepszym wyborem jest _gej_, ewentualnie z nomenklatury JKM _homoś_.

Kknd, no pewnie, że kiepski. Razem z religią to jedne z naszych najgorszych wynalazków.


----------



## .Jordi.

majlo said:


> Dla mnie _homoseksualista_ nie jest zbyt specjalistycznym słowem. A właśnie _homo_ w niektórych kontekstach może zabrzmieć obraźliwie. Według mnie, najlepszym wyborem jest _gej_, ewentualnie z nomenklatury JKM _homoś_.


Zgadzam się w zupełności, wszystko zależy od tego, kto i jak mówi.




> Kknd, no pewnie, że kiepski. Razem z religią to jedne z naszych najgorszych wynalazków.


Tyle że poprawność polityczna jeszcze nikogo nie zabiła...


----------



## .Jordi.

njumi said:


> A co do homofobii - terminu który wg tego co wiem pierwotnie oznaczał irracjonalny lęk przed homoseksualistami i homoseksualizmem - to wydaje mi się, że niedługo homofobem będzie się określać każdego kto nie wielbi gejów.


Mylisz się trochę, bo oznaczał nie tylko irracjonalny lęk, lecz także irracjonalną niechęć, wręcz nienawiść. Gdyby ktoś nie lubił osób wolących gruszek od jabłek, również byłaby to fobia. I byłaby równie irracjonalna. Leczyć powinno się te osoby, które tylko z tego powodu, że ktoś woli gruszki od jabłek czy mężczyzn od kobiet, tych „odmieńców” biją, lżą, poniżają, a nie te, które są sobą. I nie chodzi tu naprawdę o wielbienie kogokolwiek.


----------



## robin74

majlo said:


> Według mnie, najlepszym wyborem jest _gej_, ewentualnie z nomenklatury JKM _homoś_.



No nie żartujmy, "homoś" jest IMO bardzo pogardliwe i obraźliwe (zgodnie zresztą chyba z intencją samego JKM).


----------



## majlo

robin74 said:


> No nie żartujmy, "homoś" jest IMO bardzo pogardliwe i obraźliwe (zgodnie zresztą chyba z intencją samego JKM).



Dla mnie "homoś" absolutnie nie brzmi pogardliwie lub obraźliwie. Raczej, powiedziałbym, pieszczotliwie.  A intencje Mikkego to nie za bardzo mnie interesują. Poza tym nie raz słyszałem, jak mówił, że ma wielu znajomych wśród homoseksualistów...


----------



## robin74

majlo said:


> Dla mnie "homoś" absolutnie nie brzmi pogardliwie lub obraźliwie.


Dla mnie jest obraźliwe i brzmi pogardliwie, a geje w obecności których JKM był uprzejmy użyć tego słowa odbierali to podobnie.


----------



## majlo

Spoko, możesz mieć oczywiście inne odczucie odnośnie do tego słowa.  Aczkolwiek zgadzam się, że jeśli jest ono wypowiedziane ewidentnie w celu oszczerstwa, to może być oczywiście pogardliwe, ale to wtedy bardziej zasługa całego kontekstu, a nie samego słowa.


----------



## Ben Jamin

njumi said:


> Zgadzam się, że nie brzmi dziwnie - ale jest to słowo po prostu za długie (zbyt specjalistyczne) żeby go używać na codzień... Po prostu (wg mnie) wygodniej jest używać krótszych form... choćby określanie kogoś jako _homo._
> 
> A co do homofobii - terminu który wg tego co wiem pierwotnie oznaczał irracjonalny lęk przed homoseksualistami i homoseksualizmem - to wydaje mi się, że niedługo homofobem będzie się określać każdego kto nie wielbi gejów.


 
Homo znaczy człowiek po łacinie. Więc to nie jest taka dobra propozycja.
 
Jeźeli codzi o drugą część Twojego postu, to jest on nie na miejscu na tym forum. Tutaj dyskutujemy sprawy językowe, nie ideologie. Twoja wypowiedź jest poza tym świadomie prowokacyjna.


----------



## njumi

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeźeli codzi o drugą część Twojego postu, to jest on nie na miejscu na tym forum. Tutaj dyskutujemy sprawy językowe, nie ideologie. Twoja wypowiedź jest poza tym świadomie prowokacyjna.




Nie wiem czy widziałeś notkę na którą odpowiadałem:


.Jordi. said:


> Powiedziałbym, że w gąszczu tylu określeń wulgarnych, negatywnych i używanych nawet publicznie przez osoby reprezentujące Polskę, a tym samym plamiącym resztki jej honoru (vide antysemita i homofob poseł Kamiński, o reszcie tych neofaszystów ukrywających się pod płaszczykiem konserwatystów nie wspomnę)



Czy uważasz, że ta wypowiedź jest bardziej na miejscu? Jeśli tak, to może dlatego, że jest bardziej poprawna politycznie w obecnych czasach, choć jednak to tutaj są wycieczki personalne. Poza tym nie zauważyłem żadnej ideologii w tym co napisałem. Nie widzę żadnego wartościowania. Nie napisałem, że homoseksualistów trzeba gnębić lub stawiać im pomniki. Jedyne co napisałem to przedstawienie mojego oglądu sytuacji w sprawie stosowania słowa _homofob_, które zostało użyte wcześniej (jakby nie było jest to kwestia językowa). 

Przyznam Ci rację. Ton wypowiedzi i dobór słów jest trochę prowokacyjny... w końcu wyłuskałeś to zdanie z gąszczów historii.

Dodam na koniec trochę bardziej "ideologiczną" i prowokacyjną tezę (choć ciągle /ze względu na szalejącą słowotwórczość/ można ją podciągnąć pod forum językowe): _Uważam, że teraz więcej jest homofobfobów niż homofobów._


----------



## Ben Jamin

njumi said:


> Nie wiem czy widziałeś notkę na którą odpowiadałem: Czy uważasz, że ta wypowiedź jest bardziej na miejscu?


 
Masz rację, wypowiedź, o której mówisz w swojej treści nie jest na miejscu na tym forum, powinienem był na nią też zareagować. Tutaj nie mamy dyskutować polityki, ideologii, religii, ani innych kontrowersyjnych i nie związanych z tematem spraw. Od tego są inne fora. 
Ja zareagowałem na Twoją wypowiedź nie ze względu na jej treść, tylko na formę. Jest ta forma werbalnym ekwiwalentem wymachiwania komuś pięścią przed nosem, i jako taka o kilka działek gorsza od poprzedniej. Stosujesz technikę nie prostej krytyki czy nawet ataku, lecz ataku przez stawianie się w roli rzekomej ofiary. Metoda popularna, lecz nie do zaakceptowania.


----------



## njumi

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja zareagowałem na Twoją wypowiedź nie ze względu na jej treść, tylko na formę. Jest ta forma werbalnym ekwiwalentem wymachiwania komuś pięścią przed nosem, i jako taka o kilka działek gorsza od poprzedniej. Stosujesz technikę nie prostej krytyki czy nawet ataku, lecz ataku przez stawianie się w roli rzekomej ofiary. Metoda popularna, lecz nie do zaakceptowania.



OK. Teraz przyznam się szczerze, że naprawdę "zgłupiałem". Nie wiedziałem, że aż tyle treści (czy też podtekstów) przekazałem w tym zdaniu, które poniżej kopiuję:



njumi said:


> A co do homofobii - terminu który wg tego co wiem pierwotnie oznaczał irracjonalny lęk przed homoseksualistami i homoseksualizmem - to wydaje mi się, że niedługo homofobem będzie się określać każdego kto nie wielbi gejów.



Jakbyś był tak miły i wytłumaczył mi gdzie zauważyłeś:

a)  formę werbalnego ekwiwalentu wymachiwania komuś pięścią przed nosem
b) technikę ataku przez stawianie się w roli rzekomej ofiary

byłbym naprawdę wdzięczny. 

Jak już wcześniej napisałem ton jest lekko (pewnie dla niektórych bardzo) prowokacyjny, ale nie miała to być prowokacja w stylu naplucia komuś w twarz, tylko prowokacja do przemyślenia pierwotnego (w moim odczuciu) znaczenia  słowa _homofob_ i jego kulturowo - językowego zastosowania.

Potrafię zrozumieć, że każdy ma prawo do odbioru tekstu na swój sposób. Jedna osoba może uznać ten sam przekaz za obraźliwy, inna za neutralny. Jednak niezmiernie mnie ciekawi gdzie ja upchnąłem te formy i techniki - osobiście z form wypowiedzi celowo wprowadziłem hiperbolę (może też trochę sprowadzania do absurdu). Mam takie nieśmiałe odczucie, że to jednak nie wspomniana przez Ciebie forma wypowiedzi tylko jej dosłowna treść sprawiła że na nią zareagowałeś.


----------

